# Luxor alarm watch



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi can anyone help bought this manual wind watch but can't find anything on internet about it it's manual wind with alarm function any help appreciated.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

Surely someone can throw a bit of light on it for me. Good or bad I don't mind.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Lavino, I have just come across your query about that rather nice Lavino watch (which dates to the end of the 1960s) and I can perhaps give you some useful information about the firm that produced it.

Your watch was a production of a firm based in a building now renovated and under the name of "Luxor Factory," housing spaces for artistic enterprises including a workshop music studio, and even an apartment. On the website advertising this venture is a historical paragraph that reads as follows:

"In 1905, at number 20 rue Alexis-Marie Piaget in Le Locle, the architect F. Maspoli realized for Louis Sandoz-Vuillet this complex mixed-housing factory. From 1935 to 1987, the building was the watchmaker of Luxor Watches SA, founded by Jean Hermann Brunner. Many exceptional pieces, enjoying an international reputation, were produced in his workshop until its merger with the brand Zenith International SA."

This historical description is supported by various brandname/trademark registrations. There were two registrations in 1940 - a graphic trademark and the Luxor brand name - for Montre Luxor SA/J. H. Brunner, plus the information, "Kleinuhren, Penduletten, Wecker; Le Locle, Schweitz," which when translated tells us that Montre Luxor SA was producing watches, table clocks and alarm clocks," at least in the period of the 1940 registrations. Then, some forty years later, on 19 February 1981, we find a registration for the Luxor brand name by Zenith International SA also in Le Locle, Switzerland, no doubt referring to the merger of Luxor with Zenith, the exact date of which I am not sure without further research.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

That's great thanks for your help. I have many watches I don't know anything about I just buy and collect the watches I like not just the brands.


----------

